# Extreme Furry Fetish sites?



## BSting (Jun 7, 2015)

I've now realized that FA, lulz, 18chan, 8ch.net, they all aren't for discussing extreme furry fetishes. Does anyone know where I can find a site that is more accepting to stuff like bee sting fetishes?


----------



## Calemeyr (Jun 7, 2015)

Um...no, we don't know. Ain't this all just making furry look bad?


----------



## mcjoel (Jun 7, 2015)

If You cant find it on a furry site I have no idea where you can go.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 7, 2015)

u18chan

fetish?

You gotta be fucking kidding me


----------



## Calemeyr (Jun 7, 2015)

mcjoel said:


> If You cant find it on a furry site I have no idea where you can go.


Tor maybe. But there's a whole lotta foul stuff deep in the dark net...


----------



## Joey (Jun 7, 2015)

_*Hahahahahahahahaha*_


----------



## flletcher (Jun 7, 2015)

Come on just google search Bee sting fetish forum or something xP


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Jun 7, 2015)

Maybe SoFurry? They're pretty extreme, I guess.


----------



## BSting (Jun 7, 2015)

I have a feeling I'm not being taken seriously...

Look, I'm in desperate need of some help here... I've grown, extremely depressed over the past two days about this sort of thing, and I realize that I'm making a fool of myself wherever I go when I try to share my interests in an attempt to find some like-minded folk. I'm tired of the abuse though. People know who I am, fuck around with me, and see me as a dancing monkey trying to explain why I am the way I am.

TL;DR I'm apparently an annoying sack of shit that sounds like a big whiner.
So I need a place that's more.. open-minded.


----------



## Ratical (Jun 7, 2015)

C'mon now, _bee_ nice fellas. Peeps were more supportive in the art thread, even if they didn't know what to tell him:

https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/1267986-Asking-for-NSFW-Bee-Sting-Fetish-Art

But really, I'm not sure where this could be. I'm a firm believer that everything exists on the internet, so this has to be _somewhere_, but I'm kinda at a lose.

Tumblr? Maybe?

EDIT: Apparently this is called "melissophilia", so try looking for that.


----------



## flletcher (Jun 7, 2015)

I still think you will have more luck simply googling a forum or something


----------



## BSting (Jun 7, 2015)

Tumblr? Maybe. That seems to be the place where people get upset when something is made fun of, but I wouldn't be quite comfortable being surrounded by trigger-happy people looking for a chance to be offended.


----------



## Zop (Jun 7, 2015)

Fchan has /alt and /althard boards.


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jun 7, 2015)

Zop said:


> Fchan has /alt and /althard boards.



Geez, how many Chans exist?


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jun 7, 2015)

e621 has pages devoted to pretty much every fetish known to mankind, including some pretty far out ones. If you can't find your bee sting fetish there, I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## Taralack (Jun 7, 2015)

PheonixDragon said:


> Geez, how many Chans exist?



Too many.


----------



## Sylox (Jun 7, 2015)

Just remember OP, as with human porn, the fetish sites cost $$$.


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jun 7, 2015)

Taralack said:


> Too many.



And I think they started in Japan or Korea, Right?



			
				LazerMaster5 said:
			
		

> e621 has pages devoted to pretty much every fetish known to mankind, including some pretty far out ones. If you can't find your bee sting fetish there, I don't know what to tell you.


 Yea, if a Fetish exists, then it's probably there; I caught my "presumably" *Non-Fur* friend on e621 looking at some egg fetish. I don't want to know what it was exactly. ;_;


----------



## Taralack (Jun 7, 2015)

PheonixDragon said:


> And I think they started in Japan or Korea, Right?



From what I remember, 2chan is the very first one. I could be wrong though.


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jun 7, 2015)

Taralack said:


> From what I remember, 2chan is the very first one. I could be wrong though.



Yea, I think you're right.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 7, 2015)

Taralack said:


> From what I remember, 2chan is the very first one. I could be wrong though.



Yeah 2chan was pretty much the 'proto-chan' that 4chan and by extension every other chan was based off of.

Also how the fuck is a bee sting fetish extreme? It's fucking weird but by furry standards that's missionary-levels of vanilla.


----------



## Charrio (Jun 7, 2015)

BSting said:


> Tumblr? Maybe. That seems to be the place where people get upset when something is made fun of, but I wouldn't be quite comfortable being surrounded by trigger-happy people looking for a chance to be offended.



I don't know if a PG-13 forum would be the best place to look for such. 
You can try places like BadDragon Forums and they may be able to help as the topics are way more 
adult and fetish like.


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jun 7, 2015)

Charrio said:


> I don't know if a PG-13 forum would be the best place to look for such.
> You can try places like BadDragon Forums and they may be able to help as the topics are way more
> adult and fetish like.



Geez, BadDragon has forums!  o_0


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Jun 7, 2015)

I was serious about SoFurry


----------



## Willow (Jun 8, 2015)

I was gonna make a joke about how bees die once they sting someone but this thread's already a wreck



Taralack said:


> From what I remember, 2chan is the very first one. I could be wrong though.


Correct


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Jun 8, 2015)

I'm just trying to figure out what your avi is..

*looks closer* ah...okay, yep, you're really into this bee sting thing


----------



## Sylox (Jun 8, 2015)

So apparently people get off to being stung by bees? I thought being aroused by car crashes was strange, but this takes the cake.


----------



## flletcher (Jun 8, 2015)

Sylox said:


> So apparently people get off to being stung by bees? I thought being aroused by car crashes was strange, but this takes the cake.



out of all the fetishes you think this is the weirdest?


----------



## Sylox (Jun 8, 2015)

flletcher said:


> out of all the fetishes you think this is the weirdest?



Mmm no, there are some that go beyond weird and are just plain sick and disgusting; scat, pee and vomit immediately come to mind as do those who enjoy wearing diapers.


----------



## GamingGal (Jun 8, 2015)

Meh, whatever gets your rocks off (so long as it isn't hurting anyone/anything and is all consensual) is your business and I'm not one to judge. We can't exactly control what we're turned on by.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 8, 2015)

BSting said:


> I've now realized that FA, lulz, 18chan, 8ch.net, they all aren't for discussing extreme furry fetishes. Does anyone know where I can find a site that is more accepting to stuff like bee sting fetishes?



Your problem is not that it's "extreme", but very uncommon and specific. It's like telling people you're turned on by sportscars that are stuck at traffic lights, or being transformed into a computer mouse and having people fondle your scrollwheel.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Jun 8, 2015)

LizardKing said:


> Your problem is not that it's "extreme", but very uncommon and specific. It's like telling people you're turned on by sportscars that are stuck at traffic lights, or being transformed into a computer mouse and having people fondle your scrollwheel.



Urge to sig, rising


----------



## Calemeyr (Jun 8, 2015)

Oh I know, InkBunny. If it has cub, you know it's extreme. Also borderline criminal.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 8, 2015)

/furry/ has an incest thread right now so just how extreme are you talking about?


----------



## Sauvignon (Jun 8, 2015)

I don't mind talking about bee stings. I got stung on the back of the neck last week. I was under my back deck, and when I got stung, I jumped up and hit my head on a beam. I was so fucking pissed off.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jun 8, 2015)

GamingGal said:


> Meh, whatever gets your rocks off (so long as it isn't hurting anyone/anything and is all consensual) is your business and I'm not one to judge. We can't exactly control what we're turned on by.



You know bees die after stinging right?


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 8, 2015)

I know of a zoophile site if you wanna know.

How do I know? Well, I heard of it through Encyclopedia Dramatica (I feel pathetic for mention that site, this was years ago), and was reminded that someone had recommended the site to me before.

AND THEN, I'm not making this shit up, I find pics of my fursona on there. That was all kinds of fucked up and eww, all I can do when thinking about it is giggle nervously.

Sometimes being known on the web is kinda terrifying.

Please don't screw animals. They can't say no.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 8, 2015)

Kellie Gator said:


> Please don't screw animals. They can't say no.



Well they can say 'neigh' and that's good enough for me. ( Í¡Â° ÍœÊ– Í¡Â°)


----------



## Sauvignon (Jun 8, 2015)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Well they can say 'neigh' and that's good enough for me. ( Í¡Â° ÍœÊ– Í¡Â°)



I can appreciate the sentiment, but the logic is flawed. Animals can't give express consent to being screwed anymore than they can to being pet, picked up, bathed, spayed/neutered, or made to wear a ridiculous looking collar.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 8, 2015)

Sauvignon said:


> I can appreciate the sentiment, but the logic is flawed. Animals can't give express consent to being screwed anymore than they can to being pet, picked up, bathed, spayed/neutered, or made to wear a ridiculous looking collar.



Stop discriminating against my lifestyle you filthy bigot.


----------



## Sauvignon (Jun 8, 2015)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Stop discriminating against my lifestyle you filthy bigot.



Sorry. I hope your horses are happy.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Jun 8, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Mmm no, there are some that go beyond weird and are just plain sick and disgusting; scat, pee and vomit immediately come to mind as do those who enjoy wearing diapers.



2 Kids One Sandbox <- NSFL (Not Safe for Life)

That's the absolute worst.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Jun 8, 2015)

-Sliqq- said:


> 2 Kids One Sandbox <- NSFL (Not Safe for Life)
> 
> That's the absolute worst.



I remember seeing that one..then my laptop got the blue screen of death


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jun 8, 2015)

-Sliqq- said:


> 2 Kids One Sandbox <- NSFL (Not Safe for Life)
> 
> That's the absolute worst.


Captain? I am afraid to Google it.


----------



## GemWolf (Jun 9, 2015)

I believe a "fetish" is typically out of the norm anyway. There are many different types of fetish. Some contain pain, some pleasure and others both. My fetish is tickle torture. A lot more common than bee stings but I still feel weird sometimes talking about it. It took me 4 years to tell my partner after we married. I'm less ashamed these days though


----------



## Joey (Jun 9, 2015)

For some reason I've found most fetishes to be somewhat more disturbing when furry is tagged onto it. Shock videos like the ones you guys are talking about don't really phase me much.


----------



## DragonTheWolf (Jun 9, 2015)

Dunno, and quite frankly, I don't want to. Not interested in the more extreme stuff, to say the least.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jun 9, 2015)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Stop discriminating against my lifestyle you filthy bigot.



Oh, get off your high horse.


----------



## Troj (Jun 9, 2015)

Have you tried Fetlife?

Additionally--HENRY WINKLER, COVERED IN BEES!


----------



## Harbinger (Jun 9, 2015)

You could always try f-list, there's some pretty fucked up shit on there.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 9, 2015)

Harbinger said:


> You could always try f-list, there's some pretty fucked up shit on there.


You mean that site that keeps stealing everyone's characters?


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jun 9, 2015)

How is this thread still alive?


----------



## shteev (Jun 9, 2015)

SHE GOT AN ASS THAT'LL SWALLOW UP A G-STRING

AND UP TOP, UHH

TWO BEE STINGS


----------



## Sauvignon (Jun 9, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> How is this thread still alive?



This is the new extreme fetish thread. Everyone has one. I like huge tits... on turtles. Yeah, extreme.


----------



## Joey (Jun 9, 2015)

I like women.


----------



## Sauvignon (Jun 9, 2015)

Joey said:


> I like women.



Disgusting


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jun 9, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> How is this thread still alive?



I never got the point of comments like these.


----------



## Spatel (Jun 16, 2015)

I've never heard of a bee sting fetish, but I'm not surprised that it exists.

I recommend the op watch the Wicker Man. Nicholas Cage dresses up as a bear and gets stung by a lot of bees.


----------



## Joey (Jun 16, 2015)

Spatel said:


> I've never heard of a bee sting fetish, but I'm not surprised that it exists.
> 
> I recommend the op watch the Wicker Man. Nicholas Cage dresses up as a bear and gets stung by a lot of bees.



Nothing hotter than Nicholas Cage screaming at the top of his lungs.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 16, 2015)

Calemeyr said:


> Um...no, we don't know. Ain't this all just making furry look bad?



I was going to write a reasoned reply explaining why we shouldn't bother ourselves trying to maintain image, but then I realised it might make you look bad, so I withheld it.


----------



## okh (Jun 16, 2015)

2 chan yup Japanese, great place also not all porn like English one.


----------



## Sauvignon (Jun 16, 2015)

okh said:


> 2 chan yup Japanese, great place also not all porn like English one.



This is a thread about extreme fetish sites. Why would you mention a site that isn't all porn? If anything, you should be mentioning sites that have all porn, only porn, and then more porn.... Unless YOUR fetish is somehow getting off on sites that don't have porn. Ew...


----------



## Joey (Jun 16, 2015)

Sauvignon said:


> This is a thread about extreme fetish sites. Why would you mention a site that isn't all porn? If anything, you should be mentioning sites that have all porn, only porn, and then more porn.... Unless YOUR fetish is somehow getting off on sites that don't have porn. Ew...



Because SFW can't be hot too?


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 17, 2015)

WTF?!
Umm...google it?


----------

